# Missing tooth, 9 months old



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Missing teeth are a problem if they cause the remaining teeth to misalign preventing the dog from closing his mouth properly, chewing properly or rubbing against one another ruining the enamel.

If you do dumbbell retrieves, you may need to experiment with finding a dumbbell that 'fits' your dogs individual bite so the dumbbell doesn't rock back and forth in the mouth.

I would not make a special trip to the vet, but make a note to have the vet take a look.


----------



## Sumo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you for your response. All of his teeth seem to be perfectly aligned and he has no problems chewing or picking up objects or toys. I do not know what a dumbbell is (in regards to dogs) so I guess that is not going to be an issue. 

I will be at the vet this weekend with my fathers dog and I guess I will have him take a quick look since I will be there anyway. I am glad to hear that most likely this will not be an issue for him.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

These are dumbbells....they are objects that dogs retrieve in some of the exercises in competition obedience.

The bit (or bar) is the piece that connects one end to the other.
If your dog is missing some teeth behind the canines...then sometimes you need to find a bit that has a thicker diameter so it doesn't rock around in the mouth bumping the canine teeth... 
Most dogs would not find that pleasant and would drop the dumbbell, refuse to pick it up or refuse to carry it at all...


----------



## Sumo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you for the clarification on dumb bells. I guess before trying out something like that I will have to get him to listen first, haha. Actually he is pretty good and very intelligent. 

I may get him one just to see if he likes to retrieve that over some of his other toys. 

Thanks again.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a Great Pyrenees that has missing bottom molars. I believe they were under the skin, and never cut through. It is not unusual for that type of breed. The vet never seemed concerned.

I, myself, am missing my four adult bottom molars, through orthodontia, two of the baby teeth were removed, and the gaps were filled in. Still have the other two baby molars at age 43!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I wouldn't count on him automatically loving the dumbbell!
There isnt much to love! The darn things dont squeak, wiggle or feel soft in the mouth!

On a practical note, I wouldn't make a special trip to get a dumbbell....they can be expensive chew toys and if you do get to the point where you want to try competition...then you have to get him over the naughty behaviors he has learned! LOLOLOL

Instead work on teaching a retrieve with objects he already will hold - favorite toys, balls...etc...


----------

